# Marineland LED Double Bright - 600 lumens



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

I am looking at some new lighting; and found this Marineland LED. It looks great and has amazing reviews; but I am not sure if it will support my plant growth. I am only growing easy/low-light plants right now, and intend to keep it simple.

Will this be enough to keep my plants alive and growing healthy?

I am using 2x 17 watt florescent bulbs; but they are not putting out the amount of light that I want :\.

Thanks


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

What are the dimensions of your aquarium?


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

36x16x20 (W * L * H).


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> 36x16x20 (W * L * H).


If you scroll down through the first post here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396 

It gives the par values for the Marineland Double Brite. Here is what it says:

Marineland Double Bright
PAR Data(Source) PAR vs. Distance from source
18-24 inch fixture: 30 PAR @ 12", 17 PAR @ 24"
24-36 inch fixture: 35 PAR @ 12", 19 PAR @ 24"
36-48 inch fixture: 54 PAR @ 12", 26 PAR @ 24"
48-60 inch fixture: 73 PAR @ 12", 35 PAR @ 24"
Notes: Should provide low light for most tanks, depending on fixture size.

Either the 24-36 or the 36-48 would work for low light:

PAR Values(Source) - Thanks Gnomecatcher for the suggestion!
Values between 10-30 are considered low light.
Values between 30-80 are considered medium light.
Values between 80-120 are considered high light.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You'd likely need two of the 36" fixtures in order to achieve actual low light.

The 24" fixture wouldn't cut it in any way, shape or form. Barely cuts it in my 20L and that tank's just 12" tall.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> You'd likely need two of the 36" fixtures in order to achieve actual low light.
> 
> The 24" fixture wouldn't cut it in any way, shape or form. Barely cuts it in my 20L and that tank's just 12" tall.



That light really is splochy. I wonder if marineland fudged on their par readings?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can't really compare the 24" fixture and the 36" fixture. May have to search around the forum a bit but you'll see a few discussions about light output with the Double Bright fixtures. 

The 24" fixture is just enough for moss for me at 12" from the substrate. The 36" fixture is way too much light at 12" without using CO2.


----------

